# Lathe boring tools



## DTR (23 Sep 2014)

That's boring tools that are used on a lathe. Not a tool that makes a lathe bored....

When I bought my lathe it came with a load of HSS / tool steel blanks. The only tool I've had to buy was a 1/4" shank boring tool, which is also HSS. Recently I needed a smaller boring tool, and I had to make do with grinding down that one. 

Unfortunately it seems that this is just about the only HSS boring tool available. On the other hand, there is a wide variety of TCT and indexable boring tools available. Am I the only person still using HSS?


----------



## RogerP (23 Sep 2014)

I haven't come up against your particular problem yet as I've not had the need to do much boring.

I do use HSS quite a lot and find I can get a better finish - particularly on brass.

I'm not a very experienced metal turner so I'll be interested in replies from experts


----------



## seaco (23 Sep 2014)

No Dave your not the only one using HSS but as the art of creating and sharpening your own tools is slowly dying out I'm afraid indexable bits are taking over, I use both I usually look on ebay and get some tips going cheap then make a tool to fit them cheapest way I've found. A good HSS tool will cut better to start with but unless you can keep re sharpening it as you go then TCT tips are better bet in my opinion and in my experience need less lubrication...


----------



## jasonB (23 Sep 2014)

Really depends on the job and size of hole. For very small stuff I use old HSS slotdrills ground to a suitable shape for boring ( you can also use them as is in the toolpost)

For general boring I prefer the indexables on all metals changing the tip to suit

For large boring jobs particularly finishing cuts then I go for an HSS toolbit in a good solid steel bar, my largest is 30mm dia and ideal for the cylinders of some of the engines I build that can need a bore that is 6" deep

J


----------



## woodfarmer (23 Sep 2014)

I unearthed 2 or 3 dozen lathe tools today from the accessories box. Today the Holbrook is completed except for a few stiff levers. The tools are soaking in derusting fluid. about half and half tipped or HSS. I like to use HSS as it is easy to grind them to different shapes. I even have one for making pulley wheel grooves. Trick with grindingthem is to never let them get hot. My lathing is all one offs and I am quite happy to run it at slow speed so HSS is fine. some are also in what we called tool steel which is different to HSS and in some ways seems better.

I may just get myself a couple of replaceable tip tools sometime/


----------



## DTR (25 Sep 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys, I guess I'll carry on as I am then. Like JasonB said, for larger bores I use a HSS tip held in a steel bar. But for the smallest bores I'll carry on grinding my own tools. With the stash of HSS I have I don't want to go over to TCT tools, especially as I'd need new grinding wheels.


----------



## woodfarmer (25 Sep 2014)

Would be a shame to junk these.


----------



## PhillyDee (11 Oct 2014)

The poor finish will very likely be related to not high enough speeds, coupled with the cutting geometry of the tool on brass. You need a nice sharp insert, easy to achieve with HSS, but a bit specialist for cheap tips.


----------

